
The Evolutionary Origin of Descending Testicles - anarbadalov
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/29/science/descending-testicles-evolution.html
======
trhway
it is pretty much clear that it is because of temperature, yet what specific
effects lower temp plays is still a matter of research, and i find this
interesting wrt. various studies of epigenetics emerging in recent times:

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4142806/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4142806/)

" we hypothesize that, at least for some loci, the sex-specific epigenetic
remodeling process might be influenced by the temperatures at which male and
female gonads are exposed during the acquisition of a new imprinting. "

------
zyxwvu
Why has it become acceptable to place ads in-between the text of an article
(mobile at least)? I counted no less than 4 ads within the article. They
almost always bug my browser out when they're loading while I'm reading
through the article. Not to mention making the whole end-user experience
terrible.

~~~
ISL
That is how newspapers have been for centuries.

~~~
zyxwvu
No. Newspapers would have article conintued on page # that would break up an
article. The ads were not within the article/wall of texts themselves. Those
ads also didn't break or hinder the the medium through which the text was
displayed.

------
mikece
The stories that get voted to the front page of HN confuse me at times...

~~~
projectramo
It's just nuts...

------
rrggrr
If they were internal they would be impossible to scratch. I can't see how
this a mystery.

~~~
bytematic
Humans would find a way.

